# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Verkalkt hematoom nav borstverkleining

## laforrest

goedemorgen,

ik heb even een vraagje. ik heb 11/12 jaar geleden een borstverkleinende operatie ondergaan (ik was nog vrij jong - 17 jaar!). tijdens de operatie is er iets misgegaan :Frown:  , dit bleek uit een second opinion bij een ander ziekenhuis.

na de operatie had ik een enorme bloedblaar op mijn tepel, ter grootte van mijn tepel. de kleur van de tepel is eigenlijk nooit meer helemaal goed gekomen. ook had ik littekenweefsel in mijn borst...althans...jarenlang is mij verteld dat het littekenweefsel was (in mijn linkerborst).

de laatste paar weken heb ik heel erg last/pijn in mijn linkerborst, dus voor de zekerheid een mammografie laten maken. er was gelukkig niks kwaadaardigs op de scan te zien :Smile:  echter zijn ze wel teruggekomen op de "plek" in mijn linkerborst. dit blijkt namelijk helemaal geen littenweefsel te zijn, maar een "verkalkt hematoom" oftewel een oude bloeduitstorting.

ik was enorm verbaasd, hadden ze dat niet meteen (na de operatie of hoogstens 1 jaar daarna) kunnen concluderen :Confused:  

in ieder geval om een lang verhaal enigszins nog een beetje kort te houden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

de huisarts wil mij graag zien (ik heb vanmiddag om 14.00 uur een afspraak). ze wil het "verkalkt hematoom" bespreken en kijken of ze me door kan sturen naar een chirurg. wellicht dat er iets aan gedaan kan worden....

ik vraag me echt af waar de dokter mee gaat komen??? wellicht een operatie??? maar dan....ALS ze me gaan opereren (ALS ik dat zou willen) dan hou ik volgens mij niks over - het heeft namelijk een diameter van 5 cm!
aangezien ik vrij stevig ben, past een kleine cup ook niet echt bij me.

ik weet dat ik nu op de zaken vooruit loop :Embarrassment:  ....ik moet eerst afwachten met welk voorstel de huisarts gaat komen vanmiddag

maar heeft hier iemand ervaring mee? heb jij ook een "verkalkt hematoom" naar aanleiding van een borstverkleinende operatie? en heb je het weg laten halen? wat zijn de gevolgen, de consequenties, het resultaat? en heeft dit gevolgen voor een eventuele zwangerschap??

ik hoor het graag van jullie!
groetjes
marjolein

----------


## laforrest

jammer (maar gelukkig voor jullie) dat er tot nu toe niemand is die hier bekend mee is....

aankomende donderdag moet ik naar de chirurg en dan hoor ik of het eventueel weggehaald kan worden en wat de gevolgend hiervan zijn!

----------


## mic

Al die borstverkleining of vergroting, daarvoor moet je bij een goede specialist zijn.
Bij mij is alles zeer goed verlopen.

----------


## mic

Bij een goede specialist en een goede kliniek zou alles wel in orde zijn.

Mijn vrouw heeft dat laten doen, en er zijn nooit verwikkelingen geweest.

Groetjes,
Mic. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

